# 60 Circuit Panel



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

The 2008 NEC removes the 42 circuits max. per panel requirement. I have heard that Canada has allowed 60 circuit panels for a while. I inquired at my local supply house about availibility of these panels but they could not come up with information.I personally would find these quite usefull for some jobs where I typically install a 200 A 40 cir main breaker panel and end up using all 40 slots and they havent finished the basement yet. My load calcs figure that a 200 A main is correct but It would be convienent and a cleaner install if these we available in the U.S. Has anyone seen these in their neck of the woods yet, or are we waiting for U.L.?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

No, but what I did even before the rule changed was use a 2oo amp 42 circuit feed through panel and an MLO panel. That gives you 84 circuits.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to Canada next week on a short trip. Want me to fetch you one of those babies?:whistling2:


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm looking to stay away from subpanels on certain jobs such as when the panel is in a finished wall and I want to stay in 1 stud cavity. I have found it fantastic when 100 A 32 circuit factory main breaker installed were allowed, They are terrific for smaller homes and panel/service changes where 20 full size slots isn't quite enough but 200 A is overkill especially when a 100 amp service feeders/meter ect. are already in place.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I understand.

how about an over and under 100 amp 32 circuit MB FT and a 32 circuit MLO?

work with me.

200 amp 42 circuit MLO with a backfed 100 amp breaker?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nap said:


> ....200 amp 42 circuit MLO with a backfed 100 amp breaker?


Would be legal if:
1. The breaker was held down properly.
2. A load calculation determines the 100a will suffice.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I find it ironic that the year they allow panels over 42 circuits that the breakers to fill them will be $32-$45 (the current price range I'm seeing).


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

One company has had 60 circuit panels here in Canada for awhile, but our preferred brand just came out with one, and we've installed two in the past two weeks.


----------

